# Letters from WW2, Seaforth Highlanders



## LizF68 (24 Jan 2009)

I have aquired a box of letters written before, during and after the second world war. They belong to a Captain Harley of the Seaforth Highlanders who was wounded in the Battle of Ortona. Included with the letters are two cigarette cases, mentioned in the letters, one having the emblem of the Seaforth Highlanders on it. His name, and Battalion is enscribed inside the case. These cases are silver and one made by Birks. Makers marks are on them as well.
These letters are a wonderful insight into the time period written from family, friends and fellow soldiers. There are a few written by the a man who later became the premier of British Columbia. The most touching is written by a woman thanking Harley for his personal correspondance regarding the death of her husband. Another, the bombing of Englad, etc. It is about 100 letters complete with stamps, clearence, etc. I purchased these at an estate sale and would just like to recoup my money and see them go to someone who appreciates the significance of these letters. I had contacted the family but no one came forward to get them. This was 3 years ago.  I am asking 400 or best offer. Send email to cudaM@hotmail.com. Thank you.


----------



## Sub Standard (16 Mar 2009)

You should try contacting the regimental museum at the armories in Vancouver they might be interested.


----------



## daftandbarmy (16 Mar 2009)

LizF68 said:
			
		

> I have aquired a box of letters written before, during and after the second world war. They belong to a Captain Harley of the Seaforth Highlanders who was wounded in the Battle of Ortona. Included with the letters are two cigarette cases, mentioned in the letters, one having the emblem of the Seaforth Highlanders on it. His name, and Battalion is enscribed inside the case. These cases are silver and one made by Birks. Makers marks are on them as well.
> These letters are a wonderful insight into the time period written from family, friends and fellow soldiers. There are a few written by the a man who later became the premier of British Columbia. The most touching is written by a woman thanking Harley for his personal correspondance regarding the death of her husband. Another, the bombing of Englad, etc. It is about 100 letters complete with stamps, clearence, etc. I purchased these at an estate sale and would just like to recoup my money and see them go to someone who appreciates the significance of these letters. I had contacted the family but no one came forward to get them. This was 3 years ago.  I am asking 400 or best offer. Send email to cudaM@hotmail.com. Thank you.



I think someone from the Seaforths has already contacted you about these? If not, please let me know (I'm the DCO) and we'll see what we can do.

Cabar Feidh Gu Brath!

D&B


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (16 Mar 2009)

if they cannot buy  them , see if they can issue a tax deductable receiept for a donation.
when my  grandfather died we donated his books to an officers mess and got one


----------



## George Wallace (16 Mar 2009)

FormerHorseGuard said:
			
		

> if they cannot buy  them , see if they can issue a tax deductable receiept for a donation.
> when my  grandfather died we donated his books to an officers mess and got one



Times and Regulations have changed.  They have to be a Registered Museum or Charity in order to issue a Tax Receipt.  Even then, they can only issue a receipt for a fixed amount, as defined in the Taxation rules they must abide by.


----------

